# Oil at Vortech V2 inlet



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Hey all,

Still working out all the kinks on my build. Tonight I was out for a cruise came to a stop light and she conked out, wouldnt idle, got in to a gas station and noticed that the MAF and intake cone had slipped right off the pipe connected to the charger inlet. (OBDII VR6 - MKIII)

So I got under her (barely!) and noticed some drips of oil on the intake side of the charger, that had rand down and caused the silicone hose to slip right off, couldn't get it situated right at the gas station but had some zip ties (of course!) and zip tied the hell out of it to stay in place and she ran fine the rest of the way home.

What could be causing this? Bad seals in the charger? I read somewhere maybe the check valve? How would that affect the intake side, oil pressure is a bit high on the car I think but not sure?

Ideas are greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

??


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Probably the output shaft seal. Its behind the impeller so the whole charger would have to be torn down to replace it. Its not a horrible job but you can mess stuff up pretty quick if your not careful.

V2's dont have the check valve you speak of. That's an issue with the V9


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Ok thanks. I had vortech run the serial number they said its about 10 years old and if it's ever been rebuilt its not been done by them so I'm sure it's long overdue. 

I do wonder if my high oil pressure is too much for the charger?

Also I believe we put a check valve in one of the brake booster lines maybe I think it's probably unrelated.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes that would be for air not oil. Be fore warned tho, if you send it off to Vortech they have a 1yr? warrenty on their rebuilds.... So if they say the charger is junk, they won't rebuild it and will charge you $150ish just for checking it out. I hear alot of people getting told they need new units.
This is nothing against Vortech, they are just providing a service that they want to be able to stand behind but just be aware.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Ok thanks for that info. I didn't know that. I wonder if I should try to find someone other than Vortech, do you know of any? Do you think 100psi is too much to the charger even if I have it rebuilt sealed etc?


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

100 psi does seem high. What are you seeing at idle and steady cruise? As long as you have a good drain line it should be ok technically. They aren't pressure fed bearings like a turbo. Its just sprayed on them.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

I am at about 60psi idle 80 highway cruise and 100 is wot. Oil temp hasn't really gone over 200F. The shop that did the bottom end said they are ok with those pressures.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

You need a new output shaft seal. Might be time for bearings, as when they start going they take the seals out first. But most likely you just need a new seal.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Thanks guys. You think those oil pressures will be ok once I get the seals etc. This is probably not a DIY correct, best to send to Vortech?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

VdubBry said:


> Thanks guys. You think those oil pressures will be ok once I get the seals etc. This is probably not a DIY correct, best to send to Vortech?


You can do the seals yourself, if you have pullers and a press. Otherwise you can send it to Vortech, Supercharger rebuilds or Verdict Motorsports.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Thanks for the info, any experience with one over the other etc?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

VdubBry said:


> Thanks for the info, any experience with one over the other etc?


All the same.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

They aren't all the same. 
I have no info on Verdict..
Vortech gives you a warrenty. Superchargerrebuilds does not. 
Vortech will not give you a junk unit. Superchargerrebuilds will. 
Vortech uses the right bearings which differ between V1/V2sq models. Superchargerrebuilds does not. 

Just my .02


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Thanks yeh I planned to send it to vortech since they offer the warranty. 

What do you think would cause the rpms to hang/fall slowly sometimes. I Am almost certain I have no vaccuum leaks. Could it be caused by me running a partial bov instead of full recirc?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Yes, you have to run full resurculation with every chip other than AMS


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Ok thanks I had got a recirc valve that they use in the stock 1.8t I believe it was brand new and it ran like hell with that. I was also having some other issues at the time so it could have been a coincidence. 

Is that recirc ok or are you better off with something beefier like a Forge?


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

As a test I put the 1.8 diverter valve in, and the car runs awful, full rich. So either that DV is no good or I have other issues.

The Turbosmart I have is the "Kompact" series, it says BOV but it has an option where I can remove the trumpet and put a plug in place so it doesn't vent to atmosphere, is this the same as a DV? It is also adjustable on the spring tension, right now I do have the trumpet on, and the spring is set to full hard.


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

What is your intake pre charger set up? could be blowing back across the MAF if its too close to the DV dump


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

I have a pic I will try to find but it basically goes 4" cone filter, C2 4" MAF housing 4x3 reducer 3" short piece of pipe with 5/8 bung for DV, elbow right off of charger to that tube. 

The other bung is midway on the charge outlet pipe. 

I think it's a fairly standard C2 setup, the cone filter is basically at the front tire fender down low by the fogs.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)




----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

With the MAF so close to the recirc your probably getting alot of back flow across the MAF giving it all sorts of screwed up readings. HAve you gone to this
Thread at all? 
Lots of good info. Makes sense why when you had the other DV in there that is wasn't as bad cause it wasn't screwing with the readings as much.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

Ok yes i started in that thread when I embarked on this crazy build lol. I haven't visited in awhile though. 

The car runs super rich when I put the 1.8 full DV in. When I switch to the bov it runs good for the most part but get some slow falling/hanging rpm.


----------



## VdubBry (May 9, 2000)

I figured out the oil psi issue, turns out it wasn't high at all, the sender was bad, put in a brand new sender, perfect.

I still haven't figured out the DV issue though. I am also trying to monitor the afr as well but I don't think I will get accurate numbers on that til I get the DV/BOV issue straight.


----------



## slimvdub (Apr 8, 2004)

So I was looking at this thread and noticed my dv is dumping before the maf into the hole on the bottom of my air filter so is this not right.


----------

